# The New Metallurgy of Cast Metals 2nd



## هانى شرف الدين (4 فبراير 2008)

The New Metallurgy of Cast Metals 2ndCastings


John Campbell OBE FREng
Professor of Casting Technology,
University of Birmingham, UK​
http://www.esnips.com/doc/93bbdd76-...-_The_New_Metallurgy_of_Cast_Metals__2nd_ed._


----------

